# Last Canadian Combat Action



## MAJOR_Baker (4 May 2004)

I am guessing the last Canadian Combat Action was in Korea.  Anyone know the specific battle?  For Dorish  
*Thanks in Advance*


----------



## willy (4 May 2004)

The last Canadian combat action was in Afghanistan in 2002.


----------



## willy (4 May 2004)

Well, I can‘t really help you with that, but if you ask me, you‘d get a better response by posting your real question right off the bat.  Your first and second posts in this thread ask for completely different things.

Also, the Canadian formation deployed to Afghanistan in 2002 was the 3PPCLI Bn Gp.  Which is, of course, larger than a Bn in size.  I guess I‘m an ultra Canadian Nationalist.


----------



## xFusilier (4 May 2004)

Look for 25 Canadian Infantry Brigade and 1st Commonwealth Division.


----------



## casing (4 May 2004)

What about the Medak Pocket?  Too few troops, I guess.


----------



## stukirkpatrick (4 May 2004)

Also, Medak Pocket was during a peacekeeping operation, even though it would definitely be classified as combat


----------



## Crimmsy (4 May 2004)

Bercuson‘s "Blood on the Hills" may be of help. It is a history of the Canadian Army‘s involvement in Korea. It‘s been a few years since I read it though so I don‘t remember if it has quite what you‘re looking for.


----------



## Michael Dorosh (4 May 2004)

> Originally posted by Crimmsy:
> [qb] Bercuson‘s "Blood on the Hills" may be of help. It is a history of the Canadian Army‘s involvement in Korea. It‘s been a few years since I read it though so I don‘t remember if it has quite what you‘re looking for. [/qb]


There is info on that book at my site at www.canadiansoldiers.com - professional historians and veterans alike seem to have a problem with the level of research that went into writing it.

Direct link is:


 http://www.canadiansoldiers.com/blood.htm


----------



## Bill Smy (5 May 2004)

> Originally posted by S_Baker:
> [qb] I am guessing the last Canadian Combat Action was in Korea.  Anyone know the specific battle?  For Dorish
> *Thanks in Advance* [/qb]


Are you limiting your research to the army. If not, would the Canadian air group deployed to the 1st Gulf War qualify?


----------



## Old Cent Hand (5 May 2004)

" Last Combat Action" ? That is a good question. To fire in anger at an enemy , and come out with no losses? We are really good , or we have horse shoe up our rear end. When I talk to veterans , about combat , they mention the guys , that never came back.


----------



## Art Johnson (5 May 2004)

Possibley the last action involving substancial Canadian Forces occured in Korea the night of 2 May 1953 on Hill 187. "C" Coy 3 RCR were attacked by an estimated battalion strength attack which was repulsed. Casualties including Katcom and KSC; KIA 34, 
Wounded 45, MIA 15.


----------



## PPCLI Guy (5 May 2004)

> Originally posted by S_Baker:
> [qb] I am not talking about an action involving a few troops (Less than a Battalion) I am asking about units (brigade) that fought actions independently, [/qb]


Seems like a very narrow definition - it is possible to "act independently" at much lower than brigade level.  Moreover, within our ORBAT, it is units (or battalions) that make up a brigade.  It might be better to distinguish whether the action was at the tactical or operational level, although if you are focused on Korea, you need to go a long way (Ridgeway and MacArthur) up the food chain before you get to the operational level! <shrug> - its your paper...



> [qb]when the Canadian Army was still able to field a Brigade in combat operations.
> [/qb]


Now that was a cheap shot, unworthy of response.


----------



## a23trucker (5 May 2004)

You may want to try this link.....
 http://www.forces.gc.ca/hr/dhh/downloads/Official_Histories/Korea1956_e.pdf 

Cheers


----------



## Padraig OCinnead (5 May 2004)

G3LFCA,

Get used to cheap shots like that if he is involved. By his criteria we would have to stop at Korea. However, what about Cyprus in 70‘s?


----------



## PPCLI Guy (5 May 2004)

In fairness, it was a bit of a cheap shot that I took myself - and I apologise Maj S.    Cyprus in the 70‘s wasn‘t at the Bde level (I think) - rather at the Bn Gp level.


----------

